# Oops --- never thought I'd be in this category



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I pride myself on being very safety conscious - not only in the shop - but in all aspects of my little corner of the world. I've had my share of accidents and bumps and bruises, but I can only think of one that was really a boner on my part. (That's when I was running wire in the attic of my first house-- funny how that sloped roof sneaks up on you when you are scooting along tacking down wires. I stood up and gave that house a new address-- and myself a fractured skull! - By the way, you really do see stars.)

Any how, as most of you know I had a car accident on my recent vacation. I've been having trouble with muscle spasms and pain since. Well the doctor has given me some medication to help with these problems. I took some of that medication tonight when I got home from work. We all know we should not be in the shop working with machinery when we've taken medication. Well, long story short, before I even knew what I was doing, I realized I was out in the shop making cuts with the chop saw. I made the cuts correctly, but I have to tell you I was shocked that I found myself in the shop when I know that's a no no when you have taken medication.

I'm not sure what I could have done to prevent myself from going in the shop, especially when I did not even know I went - but I am certain that I will be nervous about it when I need to take medication again.

If you are lucky enough to live with someone, make sure they know to keep you out of the shop if you are not 100%.

I think I dodged a bullet tonight. I still have all ten fingers and no cuts or bruises from the goof.

Just something to think about.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

Im glade that you made it out of the shop safe in this instance. I suffered a similar event not to long ago. I had taken some medication the night before a trip. I figured it would be worn off before I left. I woke the next morning and felt fine. I got in my truck picked up my brother in law and was off. I think we made about a mile down the road before I was made to stop by him. I dont really remember picking him up or anything until we got almost to where we were going. I thought I knew better being a medic but guess we make mistakes, lets just learn from them.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

It might be a good idea to put some obstacles in your way, like an extra lock or something that takes you out of your pattern. Meds can be a bit scary sometimes, I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Betsy, a lot of pain meds seem to take you out of your misery and right on past that to a state of euphoria.
It's probably during that moment of "almost normal" that most people misjudge the next phase of the meds and try to get on with thier lives.
Good thing you found out the easy way!

Bob


----------



## AlNavas (Oct 16, 2007)

Betsy,

It is amazing that we do some things, and may or may not be fully aware we are doing them. I am glad you are safe, and nothing happened while you were in the shop.

But I *know* exactly what you mean! I recently experienced some back trouble, too, but not from a car accident, and had to take some pain meds. I did it to myself by simply being out of shape.

During Safety Week I , I wrote on the topic of Staying in Shape , and had several replies to that particular post.

Stay safe, and enjoy!


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks guys--

Russell - that's a great idea - an extra lock. I'm going to take care of that today!

Al - I'm working on the "in shape" part as well. It's hard with all the joint issues I have, but I'm making a concerted effort.

I hope that this little foray of mine will make others aware to be careful with those meds-as Bob said - it's easy to go from miserable to "almost normal" and think you can get on with life. Clearly, that's not always the case.

Let's practice safe sawdust making!


----------

